# Don't want to use MTP



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a rom or kernel that enables usb mass storage yet? I can't seem to grab a folder or drag a folder from the phone using MTP. I have to use adb push or pull. This is really annoying. Could someone help me out thanks


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

I believe that to have usb mass storage, you would have to partition part of your memory and FAT format it. This would mean that you would have seperate parts of your memory for storage and other parts for apps that wouldn't be interchangeable. Once I installed the correct driver, MTP has worked the same as USB mass storage has for me in the past. Try finding an MTP driver for your computer. I can't remember where I found it, but it didn't take long to find.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Get used to mtp lol. Look at the how to root sticky and grab the pdanet drivers after uninstalling your current ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Qtadb ftw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You can easily drag folders via sftp if you set up an ssh server with bearshare or some app that acts as a wrapper to it on the market.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't get the hatred for MTP. It functions fine on my macbook pro with android file transfer and the transfers aren't slow enough to bother me at all. But I know everyone has their own opinions and to each his own.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I get the problems if I wanted to copy a folder it doesn't and like when I was trying to transfer pics to my phone the transfer would hang.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem with MTP is the filesystem isn't mounted to your computer. This is so it doesn't have to be unmounted from your phone first, which is a good thing. Unfortunately, it's a bit slower and on windows you're forced to use the default copy handler. You also can't just write changes to a file; you have to rewrite the whole file if any changes are made. But, the advantages of having a single filesystem on your phone to share between apps and personal data plus the speed of this storage over SD cards is probably worth it. I hope android phones drive MTP to evolve to be more friendly.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I don't get the hatred for MTP. It functions fine on my macbook pro with android file transfer and the transfers aren't slow enough to bother me at all. But I know everyone has their own opinions and to each his own.


+1

Android file transfer works flawlessly.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine just pops up just like any other USB drive, drag and drop away.


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya I REALLY hate mtp! When copying folders it hangs all the time and I don't like how it shows as a media player in windows explorer. USB would be so awesome but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gotten use to copying all of my storage/sdcard contents to my PC every so often to reformat. With the Gnex this is boarder line not possible and at least a big hassle. Of course I cannot reformat the Gnex, but I can (first flash a stock ROM then) OEM lock, and OEM unlock, this will wipe/format the device and storage. So, like I said I can't drag and drop the entire storage contents via mtp, I don't know why from my experience I can transfer every folder & contents individually, but not the entire storage & contents. To fix this I started using airdroid, it not perfect but it works. So, for individual files or contents I'll use my data cable and mtp but for large amounts of data or entire storage back up, restore, airdroids been "my" answer. Both of these options are a bit slow and cumbersome IMO, so I'll stay tuned in for any quicker options. Good topic folks, thanks.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

To use UMS on this device would mean that the whole data partition would need to be unmounted so your PC can access it at a block level. And I don't think Android would like that very much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Seriously guys, if you haven't tried it use QTADB.


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

For me when I go to my computer>galaxy nexus>internal storage and double click to open it, all the folders appear in a 1 by 1 kind of manner (more like in chunks). Every time i go into a folder then back out to the main it does it again. In fact it does that for every folder; opening my camera folder can takes more then a moment to open. Furthermore not all my thumbnails will show will in the folder.

I've been wondering, does this happen for anyone else? It's not terrible, and I do enjoy not having separated storage, but it gets quite tiresome when moving many files around. Great dislike for it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hippocat said:


> For me when I go to my computer>galaxy nexus>internal storage and double click to open it, all the folders appear in a 1 by 1 kind of manner (more like in chunks). Every time i go into a folder then back out to the main it does it again. In fact it does that for every folder; opening my camera folder can takes more then a moment to open. Furthermore not all my thumbnails will show will in the folder.
> 
> I've been wondering, does this happen for anyone else? It's not terrible, and I do enjoy not having separated storage, but it gets quite tiresome when moving many files around. Great dislike for it.


Yeah, that's MTP for you. The storage isn't mounted to your PC. Instead, the file system is controlled/accessed by Android. It's sort of strange at first. Your computer doesn't have direct access to the storage medium. Android handles reads/writes and sends that to your PC. It can be a bit slow.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

akellar said:


> Seriously guys, if you haven't tried it use QTADB.


ferseriousness.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> ferseriousness.


Great insight, thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Airdroid is pretty nice solution, SMS feature is flaky, but file transfer is easy. Or using a SMB app, then it's the same as any networked devise.


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

My problem with no USB Mass Storage is that you lose a ton of functionality in some respects. I have a brand new Kenwood head unit for my car that I can't even use because of MTP. When I plug it in, it just says NA Device. I'd prefer not to have to use the AUX port, but really... what do you do?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

wicked_beav said:


> My problem with no USB Mass Storage is that you lose a ton of functionality in some respects. I have a brand new Kenwood head unit for my car that I can't even use because of MTP. When I plug it in, it just says NA Device. I'd prefer not to have to use the AUX port, but really... what do you do?


I use a USB stick in my car.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I use a USB stick in my car.


Same here. It's way easier to just leave it plugged in. Plus my head unit doesn't seem very smart about handling file systems. Rather than group the folders on each level alphabetically, it groups them as they were made i.e. as they appear in the file allocation tables. So if I have music by artist by ABC and xyz on my flash drive and ABC comes out with a new album, adding it will make it comes after the old ABC and xyz plays. Its annoying, but if I change what's on there I just delete everything and start over. That wouldn't be practical on my phone, so a USB drive is easier.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

MTP seems to work fine for me. It does appear to hang once in a while when copying large files but it usually still completes.

One thing I do have an issue with is since Android handles the serving of MTP, if Android mediaserver isn't aware of a file or changes to a file, it won't show on the PC. This is because the mediascanner doesn't run constantly. So certain types if changes you make or an app may make won't be visible until mediascanner runs again. So if you plug your phone in and some of your files don't appear, there is a simple solution. Download an app called Rescan Media from play and run it. Wait about 15 sec and plug into the PC and all your files should be there. It just triggers the media scanner to run.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Whats with the hatred of MTP? It works flawlessly for me. Plus I can access my files on my phone while accessing them on my laptop. Perfect combo IMO. A little slower but who cares.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Whats with the hatred of MTP? It works flawlessly for me. Plus I can access my files on my phone while accessing them on my laptop. Perfect combo IMO. A little slower but who cares.


Yup no unmounting which is cool!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

The fact you can't copy certain folders off the sdcard is a huge pain in the ass. Other than that it doesn't bother me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not that. I have problems trying to throw a folder with pics and transferring it to pictures folder. It just hangs doesn't go anywhere. If I try to pull files off I get the same type of problem.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yup no unmounting which is cool!


Exactly. Plus we don't have the manufacturer deciding how we have to use the space in the device. Thinking back to my Droid X, it was annoying having 8gb for apps that I could not use for anything else. I can't at this time conceivably fill 8gb with apps. And on the flip side, if I were given only 2gb, I may fill that up and have to install apps to the SD card which is slower in most cases and limits the functionality of some apps.

Sure there are benefits to UMS, like connecting to audio systems that play mp3 files, but there are just as many drawbacks as well. Data corruption is more common with UMS vs. MTP since MTP doesn't give control of your disk over to the guest OS. Windows doesn't always play nice and also I know that the vast majority of lay-users don't actually unmount USB devices from their PC so data corruption is a very real possibility. I know that I always unmount, but even then, I have experienced corruption from Windows and lost SD card data before on previous devices. I guess we have to look at the bigger picture here. The majority of smartphone users are NOT tech geeks. 5 years ago, if you had a smartphone, you likely were but unfortunately (and also fortunately at the same time) the paradigm has shifted and that is just a fact of life.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

